# Best Rod for Buck



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thinking of getting a new rod. The one I've had the past two years was a beefstick Daiwa. It's pretty stiff, little action. The main reason I got it was because it was rated like 1 to 5 oz. or something like that. Reason i want a different rod now is because I'm loosing fish I think due to the braid and little rod action. I need absorption somehow. I don't believe a shock leader would help nearly as much as rod flex would. Looking for a fairly cheaper model..any suggestions?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

where will you use it? 
surf/jetty/inshore requires different length

what weight are you planning to use it with?

all the mentioned rods below are less than $100 depending on the length; price ranges from $40-$100

here's the basic best bang for the buck rod.
Tica UGSA series ( NOT EUHA Series)
Tsunami Trophy
Tsunami Airwave
Ugly Stick
Okuma Solaris
Fenwick Saltstick


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Jetty and Surf*

Well, problem is...I'll be using to about equally at the jetty and also on the surf. Main concern is that if I'm using a medium to light/medium action, I'm afraid of busting my rod.....because on the surf, I will probably be using a 5 oz. most of the time.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

that's why you cant have both.
the surf requires a rod from 9-13ft,
while the jetty requires 6-8ft, because of the limited space.

get a 7 ft' tsunami trophy ($44 rated 1/2 ounces- 3)
and get an 12 ft'er for the surf ($95 rated 6-10 ounces)

i would HIGHLY recommend the TICA for the 7ft'er but since you said cheap (tica is $65) i go for the cheapest one.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

*Tsunami 10' Trophy surf spinning rod*

I have a used but excellent condition 10' Tsunami Trophy surf spinning, rated 3-6 Oz, MH action. If you are interested, I will let you have it for $45.00 pickup. I live in Orlando, but fish in Ponce inlet sometime, so we can arrange for delivery.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Tsumani Rod*

Sounds good. Do you know when you are coming around daytona again?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*What Size Jetty Rod*

So a 6'6" rod is not too small for catching some large fish such as reds or snook at a jetty?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Patindaytona,

PM me with your phone number. I might go fishing at Ponce on Sun. If you are available, I will bring the rod with me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Pat*

Opps double dip


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Pat*

I fish off "Jettys and Piers" with 9ft rods and at 9ft, they are tall enough to cast in the surf.....Don't forget when you are fishing off the Jettys, you have Rocks all around you and thats where the 9ft rods help alot. The extra length helps to keep the fish away from the rocks and also helps you guide the fish more. On the pier the 9ft rods will also help you guide the fish away from the pilings, with a short rod it's alot harder to do this.....And at times you want to be able to make a pretty long cast. so you can get your bait/lures closer to the channel....on the pier the 9ft arent any trouble at all.....I been using 6,7,8 and 9ft rods off jettys and piers for many years....and the 9ft as always been my favorite.....I am not saying this is the "Rule"....but it works for me.....just my .02


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Jetty Poles*

Thanks Jetty,
I'm going to try my 6"6' though for a change. The "Beefstick" I have always used is just too stiff for circle hooking coupled with that braid(I think that's why I've lost so many..due to no shock absorption by my pole or line). And also, I always find a spot where I can get the fish that is close to the rocks(a shorter pole would work there). I might find it easier to manage too with a shorter pole being that I'm alone netting the fish also.


----------



## Power Aero (May 17, 2007)

*Try an Okuma Solaris 12'*

Great rod for less than a Benjaman


----------

